# Hello Everyone, Showing Some Work



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi to all you nice folks!

I want to show some of my recent work, comments are welcome. 

I've only been doing this for 1 1/2 years, so be gentle.

Karen


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's no need to ask for special treatment Karen, your work is superb. You may have only been do wood burning for 1 1/2 years but your artistic talent was born into you. What I'm saying is that anyone can learn to burn wood, but if the artistic talent is not inherent in ones make up, then results like yours will never be achieved.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Karen,

That is some very beautiful work. You have all the talent I did not get when they were passing it out :wacko:

Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Very beautiful work, Karen. I am envious of your abilities.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can only say ditto to what has been said. Good job.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Karen,

you have a great God given talent and i wish i were able to do such nice work. you deserve all the praise and compliments from all of us. 

its wonderful to have you join us and spread some refinement to our forum. we do have a few ladies here and its always nice to see more join in!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Karen.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Karen, that is true artistry. I can't wait to see more of your work. That horse looks like it's breathing!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That's beautiful work, Karen. What tool do you use for the burning? Do you make your own "pictures" or is that something that is available as a pattern? Do you sell them?

I paint watercolours, but have never tried wood burning.

~Julie~


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! Thank ALL of you for your kind replies. 

I had many pieces, many were sold this past week on July 3rd and 4th at a local Bull Riding event. I have only a few pieces left. 

I work maybe two hours start to finish on each one, my average price is $20.00. Any higher price, they won't sell. Live and learn!

I will be posting my work here daily.


----------



## sheridan (Aug 20, 2009)

Good work done.
Do you have gallary for us touring and on-shelf selling?



kcortese said:


> Hi to all you nice folks!
> 
> I want to show some of my recent work, comments are welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Superb work, Karen!

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice burning Karen, great looking pieces. 

Corey


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you for viewing and replying to my post. 

You may visit my website at: CORTESE CREATIONS Wood Burnings ,Pyrography, Original Art, to view all my work and more information. 

My online store is where I have current available work for sale: Hickory Creek Rustic Store and More - kcortese's Bonanzle booth - Tidioute


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

beautiful work


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Karen,
Me Too!!


----------



## justme29697 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sorry. I thought the horse was real. I think it took a sugar cube I offered. Very nice talent. You have a wonderful eye for the shading. Great work.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats amazing. You have moved up the learning ladder, so that it looks like it was done by a master!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello Howard.

I'm definitely NOT a master. I learn something new every day. You need to check out my website at: Hickory Creek Rustic Store and More to see my other work.

Thank you for viewing and taking the time to reply to my work. 

Karen


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

kcortese said:


> Wow! Thank ALL of you for your kind replies.
> 
> I had many pieces, many were sold this past week on July 3rd and 4th at a local Bull Riding event. I have only a few pieces left.
> 
> ...


WOW ! ! only two hours work on each one ? That is amazing.
I am going to try burning to see if I can do it and will be happy if I can come even close to what you have done so far .

I orderd my first burner and accessories today and they will hopefully arrive in about ten days or so.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Bill, best of luck to you with your new wood burner. What model did you purchase?

Karen


----------



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful work. I envy your talent.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

kcortese said:


> Hi Bill, best of luck to you with your new wood burner. What model did you purchase?
> 
> Karen


I got this one Karen .

Razertip Industries Inc.:

Also got a set of 5 extra tips that are supposed to be the most popular ones used for pyrography.


----------



## emcanke (Dec 18, 2009)

kcortese said:


> Hi to all you nice folks!
> 
> I want to show some of my recent work, comments are welcome.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen.
The works are praiseworthy, more than excellent.
Can pyrography by our request, we send you a sketch to create?
If the problem is not the secret of your work and show us
you tool by which to do *pirograf and more*, it would be very interesting.

(Excuse the bad translation)

Canke


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Only one word comes to mind Karen, INSPIRING. Beautifully greated, Thank You for sharing. Robbie


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Truly outstanding.
Gene


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Canke, Robbie, and Gene

Thank you very much for your kind comments to my work. I've been doing a lot of paintings lately and will be back to wood burning in mid January sometime. I'll post the burnings after I do them.


----------



## emcanke (Dec 18, 2009)

Postovanje Karen.

Imate li nekih novih radova?

Pozdrav Canke


----------



## lathman (Nov 19, 2009)

nice work


----------



## lyjan (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't believe they are from people who learned this for 1.5 year. Great works!


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Terrific Karen! Where do you get the basswood rounds?

Gary


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Gary

You can order them in several stores online, perform a search. I get them from
Shop Walnut Hollow® - Basswood Surfaces / Signboards / Plaques

or

https://www.treelineusa.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=basswood-round


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

kcortese said:


> Hi to all you nice folks!
> 
> I want to show some of my recent work, comments are welcome.
> 
> ...


Beutifull!


----------



## bpn1112 (Apr 8, 2010)

looks really great!!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Feb 29, 2008)

Karen,
Thanks for posting pictures of your work, they are always inspiring.
Please keep them coming!

Gary, 
Another good source for basswood is Heineck Wood 

Heinecke Wood Products


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Doris, Brad, and Tonto:

Sorry for the late reply to your kind comments. I'm glad you like my work. 

I have been busy with my rustic log slice signs. 

If you are interested in seeing them as they are completed, please let me know. 

You can a also visit my online store where they are posted and available for sale. Most of them have been sold and I only have three in stock. If there is one you are interested in, I can make it for you.

Here is the link.
Hickory Creek Rustic Store and More at Bonanzle - Art, Home & G...


----------

